# Cannabinoids help grow new BRAIN CELLS !!! LOL...



## headband707 (Nov 1, 2010)

*Smokeless Delivery Method Reduces Respiratory Complaints*





Research on using "vaporizers" for the smokeless delivery of cannabis found that individuals with respiratory problems related to smoking showed "meaningful improvements in respiratory function." Vaporizers heat plant material to release cannabinoids in a mist, eliminating smoke and other respiratory irritants.
_Int J Drug Policy. 2010 May 5. _
*Cannabinoids Help Grow New Brain Cells *

Previous studies have established the neurogenerative properties of cannabinoids in adult brain cells, but new research indicates the effect comes from a non-psychoactive cannabinoid attaching to CB1 receptors. A team of scientists from Germany, Switzerland and Mexico found that cannabidiol (CBD), the second most prevalent cannabinoid in cannabis, increases the formation of new nerve cells in the brains of adult mice without impairing learning, while THC, the primary psychoactive component, has no effect on neurogenesis. _
Wolf SA, et al. Cell Commun Signal 2010;8(1):12.) _
*Cannabinoids Fight Brain Cancer*

Scientists at the University of Washington report that cannabinoids may have a role in controlling the development of aggressive brain cancers. They found that cannabinoid and cannabinoid-like receptors in brain cells "regulate these cells' differentiation, functions and viability." This suggests cannabinoids and other drugs that target cannabinoid receptors can "manage neuroinflammation and eradicate malignant astrocytomas." Individuals with grade 4 astrocytoma have a median survival time of from 17 to 37 weeks, depending on how aggressively they are treated.
_Glia. 2010 Jul;58(9):1017-30._

*Cannabinoids Can Aid Mental Health*

Brazilian researchers report that their review of studies on the role of cannabinoids in mental health found that cannabidiol (CBD) has "antipsychotic, anxiolytic [anti-anxiety], and antidepressant properties, in addition to being effective in other conditions." THC and its analogues were also shown to have anti-anxiety effects and to have potential in treating schizophrenia._
Rev Bras Psiquiatr. 2010 May;32 Suppl 1:S56-66._

A separate review in the same journal examines the endocannabinoid system and its pharmacology, concluding that cannabinoids and cannabinoid receptors "modulate a variety of brain functions, including anxiety, fear and mood." Preclinical studies show that activating CB1 receptors has antidepressant and anti-anxiety effects. The researchers conclude that drugs that target the endocannabinoid system offer treatment of depression and anxiety disorders.
_Rev Bras Psiquiatr. 2010 May;32 Suppl 1:S7-14._

Researchers at the University of Mississippi tested the anti-depressant effects of a variety of cannabinoids on mice, finding that Delta-9 THC, CBC, and CBD have "significant antidepressant-like effects" but that CBG, CBN and Delta-8 THC do not.
_Pharmacol Biochem Behav. 2010 Jun;95(4):434-42. _

*Cannabinoids May Help Transplants *

The well-established immune-modulating effects of cannabis may have a therapeutic application in transplant surgery. Researchers at the University of South Carolina have concluded that cannabinoids may help prevent transplant rejection. The scientists suggest that the cannabinoid receptors known as CB2, which are prevalent in the gut and immune cells, "may offer a new avenue to selectively target immune cells involved in allograft rejection." 
_Nagarkatti M, et al. Trends Pharmacol Sci. 2010 Jun 28._

*Cannabinoid Shows Anti-Inflammation Properties*

The ability of cannabis and cannabinoids to control inflammation has been demonstrated in many studies, but a new report from the University of Aberdeen has shown that the plant cannabinoid THCV (delta-9-tetrahydrocannabivarin) attaches to CB2 receptors and is effective in reducing inflammation and pain in mice. 
_Bolognini D, et al. Br J Pharmacol 2010;160(3):677-87._

*Cannabis Helps GI Disorders*

Much research has shown how and why cannabis is effective in treating gastro-intestinal disorders. New university research out of England demonstrates that both primary plant cannabinoids, THC and CBD, are each beneficial in a rat model of colitis, reducing inflammation and functional disturbances. THC was most helpful but was more effective when combined with CBD. 
_Jamontt JM, et al. Br J Pharmacol 2010;160(3):712-23_.

Italian scientists have published an overview of the role of endocannabinoids in the gut in health and disease. Noting that "cannabis has been used to treat gastrointestinal conditions that range from enteric infections and inflammatory conditions to disorders of motility, emesis and abdominal pain," the researchers consider "the pharmacological actions of cannabinoids in relation to GI disorders." 
_Pharmacol Ther. 2010 Apr;126(1):21-38. Epub 2010 Feb 1_.

*Cannabis Helps MS Incontinence*

MS patients frequently report cannabis helps with bladder control and researchers in Michigan have just published a review of studies on cannabinoid receptors in the bladder. They suggest that in addition to non-psychoactive cannabinoids, psychotropic effects can be mitigated by delivering cannabinoids directly into the bladder.
_Indian J Urol. 2010 Jan;26(1):26-35_.

*Cannabis Spray OKed for UK Pharmacies*

After years of successful clinical trials, an oral spray made from cannabis has been approved for distribution to patients with Multiple Sclerosis in the UK. The controlled-dose sublingual spray, manufactured by GW Pharmaceuticals and called Sativex, has been shown to be effective for treating both neuropathic pain and the spasticity associated with MS. Clinical trials on treating cancer pain have also shown good results, but the drug has not yet won approval for that use in the UK. It has been available in Canada by prescription since 2005 and was approved for clinical pain trials in the US three years ago. More than a third of MS sufferers report using cannabis to control their symptoms.


----------



## noddy420 (Nov 14, 2010)

after all the years of lies,through lack of research & reefer madness,truths finally coming out.cool post


----------

